# Vario VS3 Grinder



## fishislander (1 mo ago)

I've been eyeing on the Vario VS3 Grinder — single dose (up to 30g), zero retention, stepless grind adjustment, 38mm stainless steel hexagonal burr (option to upgrade to Supernova titanium (£36) or Hypernova titanium (£46). It's £249 or £288 with the Hypernova burr upgrade bundle. It includes a RDT spray, bellow hopper and magnetic dosing up. The RPM is a bit low but the reviews have been good so far, not to mention it's super minimalistic, small footprint and super stylish. Vario is also working on a new hopper, issue being some beans get stuck, you have to poke the beans down. 

*SPECIFICATIONS:*

*Burr Size / Type:* 38mm conical 6 core 
*Base Material:* High nitrogen 420 Stainless Steel
*Burr Material Hardness:* HRC58
*Burr Life:* 150kg 
*Maximum recommended continuous grind time:* 30 minutes + 1 hour rest after grinding.
*Grind Setting:* Stepless adjustment / (20 Micron) relative vertical burr shift or 0.02mm per increment
*Retention (10g Dose):* With RDT <0.1g / Without RDT: <0.2g
*Grind Speed:* Espresso: 0.5g/second / Filter: 0.8g/second
*Hopper Capacity:* 30g
*Grinder Construction Material: *ADC12 die cast and machined aluminium
*Motor:* 100W DC motor / 160RPM No load speed
*Voltage:* 100-240V
*Torque:* 28kg.cm
*Dimensions:* 147 x 90 x 310mm
*Weight:* 3.2kg

*Included in the box:*

1 x VS3 Grinder (Stainless Steel Supernova Burr Installed)
1 x User Manual
1 x DC power adapter (Includes selected AC power cord and plug)
1 x Magnetic dosing cup
1 x Silicone bellows for hopper
1 x 5mL RDT spray bottle
1 x Cleaning brush
1 x Replacement set of 4x burr chamber springs
1 x Allen key for burr housing screws

The first December release have been sold out and it also seems they no longer dispatch from the UK distribution centre neither. I've emailed them and they response very quickly that they only ship the VS3 from their global distribution centre which is located in HK/China. My worry is about shipping fees plus import and duty fees. Looks like it might add another £50-60 for duty and VAT, not including shippers "handling fees". Which will come to about £304 (just grinder) or £350 (with upgrade burr). Is it still worth it? I'm not ready to dish £500 for a Niche Zero yet. 

Has anyone got their hands on one yet? Thoughts? Anyone has experience buying goods overseas?


----------



## Coffeelon (12 mo ago)

Loved the look of it too. Would have bought it purely based on that (and a handful of reasonable reviews) if it was actually available. I nearly pressed order then it changed to the next batch and I gave up. Of course if something goes wrong you're a bit stuffed....

There was a used Niche on here for £360 if you can convince the seller to post. I would have snapped it up but had already bought mine.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Varia**

I have one ordered, and should be shipped to me shortly.. I just went with stock burrs


----------

